
How to Talk to Anti-Maskers - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/22/opinion/coronavirus-health-experts.html
======
devenblake
> Early in the pandemic, federal officials instructed Americans not to buy or
> wear masks. The C.D.C. revised that guidance in April.

That was stupid and a mistake, and I don't have the words to describe the
disaster that's come of it. It was a mistake then, even though people may
_say_ masking was unneeded then, because it was clear even at the beginning
that masks were necessary even in areas that had not yet had the virus. If we
hadn't advised against masks then anti-masking might be less of a threat right
now. The thing is, that even if masking may not have _seemed_ to have work,
they should have advised people to start wearing masks just in case.

------
rwcarlsen
The same way you talk to normal humans. Why are we trying so hard to label
people one dimensionally?

